# i sorted my room..no more heat mates for me..but i have a Q about Idolomantis diabolicum



## macro junkie (Nov 23, 2007)

i got half a bedroom heated to 78f 24/7..this way i dont have to use them dam heat mats..but this is my Q..do u think if i got a pair of them giant devil mantis (Idolomantis diabolicum ) and put a heat lamp over the tank..do u think adding that lamp will get the tank up fomr room tempiture 78f to 90f? where the mantis temp need to be..i hear the Idolomantis diabolicum needs hot temps..do u think it wil work?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 23, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> i got half a bedroom heated to 78f 24/7..this way i dont have to use them dam heat mats..but this is my Q..do u think if i got a pair of them giant devil mantis (Idolomantis diabolicum ) and put a heat lamp over the tank..do u think adding that lamp will get the tank up fomr room tempiture 78f to 90f? where the mantis temp need to be..i hear the Idolomantis diabolicum needs hot temps..do u think it wil work?


Uh, yea, because lamps give off heat?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 23, 2007)

i might get 2..il make my mind up in the next week or so..need to do some more reading on em


----------



## Mantida (Nov 23, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> im going to get a pair then..  i have heat and loads of flys,.


Well, uber luck with that seeing as they are super hard to keep, even for Yen!


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 23, 2007)

mantida said:


> Well, uber luck with that seeing as they are super hard to keep, even for Yen!


yer thats what puts me off.his thread..they look like amazing subjects..people keep telling me to wait..  graham wont sell me any..says i aint been doing it long enough.i see his point,.im just inpatient


----------



## Mantida (Nov 23, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> yer thats what puts me off.his thread..they look like amazing subjects..people keep telling me to wait..  graham wont sell me any..says i aint been doing it long enough.i see his point,.im just inpatient


Yes, I've been keeping mantids for more than 2 years and I am still definately not ready. Yen has been keeping for a very long time, 5-6 years maybe? and still is nervous about them. You need to wait, you have only been keeping for what, 1-2 months? That is definately not experienced enough to keep I. diabolica. Listen to other people's advice, even if you are impatient, otherwise you may kill off some I. diabolica !


----------



## Rob Byatt (Nov 26, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> yer thats what puts me off.his thread..they look like amazing subjects..people keep telling me to wait..  graham wont sell me any..says i aint been doing it long enough.i see his point,.im just inpatient


He's right, you already have enough species for a begginer. Wait until you at least have reared and bred a few species, not least your first, before you consider anything more difficult.

And please don't listen to any advice you get about _I. diabolica_ unless it is from some one that has bred it or reared a lot of specimens to adulthood sucessfully. There is just so much misinformation about this species on the web.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 26, 2007)

Rob Byatt said:


> He's right, you already have enough species for a begginer. Wait until you at least have reared and bred a few species, not least your first, before you consider anything more difficult.And please don't listen to any advice you get about _I. diabolica_ unless it is from some one that has bred it or reared a lot of specimens to adulthood sucessfully. There is just so much misinformation about this species on the web.


your right..i have decided to wait till next summer mayby?see how it goes but i have enough to be getting on with..the more i read about them the mroe i understand how hard they r to keep.one day tho..


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 29, 2007)

How about the next next next next next next next next next next next next next summer?

Ive been keeping/breeding mantids for just over a year now, well ive only kept a load of bugs for breeding for about 2 years, but all through my life ive been keeping/breeding bugs here and there lol, instead of going straight onto the ultra hard amazing looking mantids, move to the real easy amazing looking mantids, such as dead leaves, most of my mantids have some sorrt of weirdity heheh. For them fruit flies, i was goin to send you some Euchomonella`s, they are like a stretched out version of africans, they look freaky and smart, could survive a nuclear blast in Rob Byatts words :lol:


----------



## Mantida (Nov 29, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> How about the next next next next next next next next next next next next next summer?Ive been keeping/breeding mantids for just over a year now, well ive only kept a load of bugs for breeding for about 2 years, but all through my life ive been keeping/breeding bugs here and there lol, instead of going straight onto the ultra hard amazing looking mantids, move to the real easy amazing looking mantids, such as dead leaves, most of my mantids have some sorrt of weirdity heheh. For them fruit flies, i was goin to send you some Euchomonella`s, they are like a stretched out version of africans, they look freaky and smart, could survive a nuclear blast in Rob Byatts words :lol:


Morpheus is right. A year's worth of experience is not enough to raise I. diabolica, unless you get EXTREMELY and miraculously lucky.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 29, 2007)

mantida said:


> Morpheus is right. A year's worth of experience is not enough to raise I. diabolica, unless you get EXTREMELY and miraculously lucky.


im a fast learner..


----------



## Mantida (Nov 29, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> im a fast learner..


 :mellow: Uh, alright, then best of luck because you're really going to need it if you get them next summer.


----------

